# My track is being used in a Nintendo TV ad



## Nesciochamp (Oct 17, 2017)

Always nice to get your songs pitched for American television!

Nintendo currently uses my song "One Of Those Days" for their Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga commercial 


The same song has been pitched for 3 Cornell University video's earlier this year, here is one of them;


Here is the original;


End of spam 

Nipduif


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 17, 2017)

Always nice to see such posts..I should start to post also my licence placements all over the web :D Joke aside, cool track!


----------



## Nesciochamp (Oct 17, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Always nice to see such posts..I should start to post also my licence placements all over the web :D Joke aside, cool track!


Why not?


----------



## CGR (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice one! Like the piano too - a Bosendorfer?


----------



## Nesciochamp (Oct 17, 2017)

CGR said:


> Nice one! Like the piano too - a Bosendorfer?


Thanks! It's the Italian Grand (Fazioli) from Synthogy Ivory 2


----------



## CGR (Oct 17, 2017)

Ah, one I don't own. Sits beautifully with the orchestration. Great feel & energy - congratulations.


----------



## Nesciochamp (Oct 18, 2017)

CGR said:


> Ah, one I don't own. Sits beautifully with the orchestration. Great feel & energy - congratulations.


Thank you CGR


----------



## dannymc (Oct 20, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Always nice to see such posts..I should start to post also my licence placements all over the web :D Joke aside, cool track!



exactly, why not? maybe your so long in this game and so successful that placements of any level don't excit you anymore but as something who is a relative noob to this game i find it very motivating and inspiring hearing about other composers success stories. 

big congrats to you Nesciochamp hope its a nice feeling for you. 

Danny


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 20, 2017)

@dannymc ah Danny that was joke..of course it is ok.


----------



## Phryq (Oct 21, 2017)

Wow. Any idea where they got it from? Was it in a library or what?


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 21, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## J-M (Oct 21, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 21, 2017)

How did this come about? Just curious!


----------



## Nesciochamp (Oct 23, 2017)

dannymc said:


> exactly, why not? maybe your so long in this game and so successful that placements of any level don't excit you anymore but as something who is a relative noob to this game i find it very motivating and inspiring hearing about other composers success stories.
> 
> big congrats to you Nesciochamp hope its a nice feeling for you.
> 
> Danny


Thanks for the congratulations Danny!
Also for sticking up for me, but I assume Alexander means well.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds awesome!​


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 23, 2017)

Bravissimo!


----------

